# Naoki Mazaki contact



## robatista (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello,

I am going this November to Japan. Got really lucky and will be able to visit Hinoura, Shigefusa, Moritaka... but can’t seem to find Mazaki-san’s contact anywhere.

Anyone have a way to find him, an address, a number, email... anything that could get me in touch with him?

I think he makes great knives, I have some of his gyutos, and would love to meet him too.

Any help will be really appreciated. [emoji120]


----------

